# The Oldest Chi on Our Site...



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

who is the oldest chi on chi-ppl. Come on- no being shy- i think the chi should be very proud of his/herself. Come on whos our legend... 8)


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

good post i would like to know too it seems like many people have puppies....lets see though


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

lillos 11 monts lol i dont think he'll win this one he's still a baba. pip lived till he was 17 - does that count?!?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh that counts too lol wah heyyyy pip!  

Anymore... how about on the site still going today? :?


----------



## Roxys Mom (Apr 13, 2005)

Roxy is 2 1/2 and Siggy is 11 months!


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Goliath is 7 years old, or will be dec. 20th


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Little G said:


> Goliath is 7 years old, or will be dec. 20th


looks like goliath is the oldest so far :wave: now i want to see a pic of him lol :wink:


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well this is my parents dog Bart but I consider him my dog because he was the first chi we had but I had to leave him when I moved out of my parents house. He is 15 years old and starting to look it. lol This picture was taken 2 years ago. Now he is starting to lose the hair on his ears and can't even jump on the couch anymore and has had 2 surgeries this past year.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

*Daytona 3 1/2

Lady 1 yr 10 months

Sturgis 15 mths

Blaze 4 months*

:lol: :wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

nope...all of my girls are 2yrs old...lol far cry from being the oldest


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl's 11 weeks old...do I win?


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Diesel's the whopping 6 1/2 months old! 8) 
I don't think we win anything!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: What about TINY?? You know the little girl with the tongue sticking out....I thought she was the oldest. :wink:


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

yeah, Blue is 17months... not the winner of this topic!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow it seems we are full of youngins!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

I have one who will be 16 on Jan 1st. I have her daughter who is 10 and a half and her granddaughter who is 6. I have some others who are 12 and 8 as well as some younger ones.

Denise


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

pepi is 7, he will be 8 on 1st april


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

tyke is nearly 6 now


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hm....Tito is 26 weeks, and Marley (who is half Beagle) is one year. Nope. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sully will be 8 years old in march,................................ Rosie O'Grady is 6 years old and Fynn McCaul is 5 years old, (Toby my first chi lived till he was 3 days off his 16th birthday.Penny rescue was pretty old but we dont know how old)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Vala said:


> :wink: What about TINY?? You know the little girl with the tongue sticking out....I thought she was the oldest. :wink:


Yah, she is definitely up there...I thought she was in her teens!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mine are all three babies  cosmo and paris are becoming 1 year this month and vienna is 9 months :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## millie (Sep 14, 2005)

millie is 5mouths and 3 days so im not the winner


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Chico is 4 and Nikolai is 13 weeks on Thursday.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Maddie is 1yr 5month --Scrappy is 2yrs 2months & the pups will be 7weeks on 11/18/05--I have nothing but babies


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

lolz Max is 4 1/2

old.. but not the oldest 

:lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Vala said:


> :wink: What about TINY?? You know the little girl with the tongue sticking out....I thought she was the oldest. :wink:



Who is Tiny?


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy (Sep 23, 2005)

my one dog (Tom) is 12 hes getting a old man (bless)


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Boogaloo said:


> Vala said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: What about TINY?? You know the little girl with the tongue sticking out....I thought she was the oldest. :wink:
> ...


Yep, Tiny is 10-12 years old (that's what the vets think). I think she may be the oldest! Go Tiny!! :hello1:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm agreeing, I think Tiny would have to be the oldest chi here  And she's still so friggin' cute!!


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

Since Max is a rescue no one has any idea how old he really is. I've heard everything from 3yrs to 7yrs ... I guess they're judging by his teeth. With chis isn't that a little hard? Aren't they prone to bad teeth?
Oh well ... we can't play this game.  
There are a lot of puppies here! They're so cute!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

yeh for erm tiny!!! Is she the winner?


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Tiny is an old lady, but she's got such a renewed little soul =) I miss her all the way across the country.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww yay for tiny i miss that little girl soooo much ned some piccys


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

they posted some recently!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

where where where i missed everything


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww i jus searched and found it she has turned sooo pretty bless her i think she is great


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

she sure is glad she is doing well. Thanks for the pic nate


----------



## chilover2 (Oct 5, 2005)

Cheech and Tia are 4 years Zapata is 19 months


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison is 7 months, and Rylie is almost 10 weeks... do I win? 

Wow, do I feel silly for posting that. hehe.


----------

